# صلاة ومعلومات من أجل المغفرة



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

اخى واختى 
السلام والنعمه 

هل تعلم اخى واختى ان جسدنا يسكن فيه المسيح ؟؟؟؟
فما هو واجب الضيافه للسيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟

يا اخى ويا اختى 
ان الانسان يضرب المسيح كل يوم وكل ساعه وكل دقيقة بالحربه فى جسده 
المقدس عند قيام الفرد منا بالخطيه فالسيد المسيح منحنا ال الابديه 
ونحنو لا نقدر هذه التضحيه بالرغم من ان الرب يسوع فدانا على الصليب 
ولايوجد احد يفدى الغير بمثل هذه الطريقه العظيمه 
فما هو واجبنا نحو المسيح ؟؟؟
البعض يقول ان الرب يسوع لا ينتظر منا اى تضحيه 
والبعض الاخر يقول ان الرب يسوع فعل هذا من اجلنا ونحن نصلى اليه كل يوم
فما هو الرد الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرد الصحيح هو الرد الثانى ولاكنه غير كامل فمن واجبنا نحن البشر ان 
نقدر مدى تضحية الرب يسوع من اجلنا نحن البشرومن اجل خلاص انفسنا
احدى الافراد قال لى كيف اقدر هذا الفداء ((اترهبن يعنى )) لا يا اخوتى 
اننى لا اقول لكم ان تذهبون الى الرهبنه فهناك امثله كثيره للقديسين 
الغير رهبان مثل ام الغلابه وهذا المثال من عصرنا لا من قديم الازل 
فكل ما يطلبه الرب يسوع من البشر هو الحفاظ على طهارة جسدنا لانه يسكن 
فيه والطريقه الوحيده للحفاظ عليه هى الصوم والصلاه والتناول 
وبما فيه القرأه فى الكتاب المقدس 
فهذه الاساليب تحافظ على الجسد من الفساد 

واليكم يا احبائى صلات التوبه 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++ بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ++++++++++++++++

يا ابانا الذى اعطيتنا القدره ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو 
يا ربى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح انى ارتجع اليك وكلى خوف منسحق لكى تقربنى 
اليك والى ملكوت السموات ولكى تساعدنى لكى اسلك الطريق الضيق حتى افوز 
بملكوت السموات واخسر شهوات الارض
يا الاهى العظيم انت فدتنى على الصليب لكى اتخلص من عبودية الشيطان ولكى 
تخلصنى من ذنبى ابائى القدامه والان انى اطلب منك ان تساعدنى ان اتخلص 
من ذنبى انا العظيم يا ربى العظيم الحنون


منقووووووول​


----------



## soheir (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة ومعلومات من أجل المغفرة*

يارب يسوع المسيح اغفر لنا خطايانا وحافظ علينا ونجينا من كل شر واعطينا القوة انا ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو امين يارب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة ومعلومات من أجل المغفرة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++ بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ++++++++++++++++
> 
> يا ابانا الذى اعطيتنا القدره ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو
> يا ربى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح انى ارتجع اليك وكلى خوف منسحق لكى تقربنى
> ...



*آمين

شكرا w_candyshop_s  على الموضوع 
الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة ومعلومات من أجل المغفرة*



soheir قال:


> يارب يسوع المسيح اغفر لنا خطايانا وحافظ علينا ونجينا من كل شر واعطينا القوة انا ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو امين يارب يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة ومعلومات من أجل المغفرة*



karima قال:


> *آمين
> 
> شكرا w_candyshop_s  على الموضوع
> الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

